# Submersible and Inline pumps for RDWC



## grodude (Feb 17, 2015)

I have recently changed my RDWC setup to copy one I feel would be better for me. I will be using six 10-gallon totes and a reservoir. Rather than using an inline pump that flows water into the reservoir, I will have an inline pump pulling water from the reservoir. It would then pump up and distribute water into the tops of the buckets. I will also connect the buckets at the bottom so that the water can flow back to the reservoir. I will have a link at the bottom to the system I am copying. I will be using a hydrofarm 1000GPH pump inline. I will also have a 165GPH submersible pump in my reservoir that will connect to the chiller, and flow back into the reservoir.

My question is about the pumps. Is it a problem to go with a 1000GPH pump that circulates and a 165GPH submersible pump that chills the water? What size submersible pump would you guys recommend? Thanks

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yXzZzOJikI[/ame]


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 18, 2015)

That looks like a really good system. The only thing I would do differently is rather than using buckets or 10gal totes, I think you would do better with 18gal totes. They will give you more room for the roots to live and thrive, and be able to hold more water within the system. Having more water in the system will help you to not have to adjust the pH constantly. The more water you have in the system, the longer you will be able to go in between pH adjustments and full water changes. This system will provide massive growth so be prepared for things to happen very fast.

I would also recommend that you get a tote that will hold 30gal, but not much bigger as larger totes don't hold a lot of water without the risk off rupturing under the weight of the water. With a 30-40gal tote as the rez and then the 18gal totes under the plants, that will give you 35-40gal total water in the system. The system in the video probably isn't holding more that 10-15gal.


----------



## grodude (Feb 18, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> That looks like a really good system. The only thing I would do differently is rather than using buckets or 10gal totes, I think you would do better with 18gal totes. They will give you more room for the roots to live and thrive, and be able to hold more water within the system. Having more water in the system will help you to not have to adjust the pH constantly. The more water you have in the system, the longer you will be able to go in between pH adjustments and full water changes. This system will provide massive growth so be prepared for things to happen very fast.
> 
> I would also recommend that you get a tote that will hold 30gal, but not much bigger as larger totes don't hold a lot of water without the risk off rupturing under the weight of the water. With a 30-40gal tote as the rez and then the 18gal totes under the plants, that will give you 35-40gal total water in the system. The system in the video probably isn't holding more that 10-15gal.



I have a 30-gallon tote that I WAS going to use as the plant site and I put a hole for the net pot in the lid. Can I reuse this as a reservoir and cover the hole in the top or would I risk introducing bacteria into the water supply


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 18, 2015)

Hush's suggestion will also help you keep your Rez temp a lil more stable.

Heads up Hush these make nice sturdy rezys
http://www.lowes.com/pd_44066-61896-44066_4294936623__?productId=3551290&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=


----------



## grodude (Feb 18, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Hush's suggestion will also help you keep your Rez temp a lil more stable.
> 
> Heads up Hush these make nice sturdy rezys
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_44066-61896-44066_4294936623__?productId=3551290&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=




That is the exact tote I have and what I'm asking the question about. It just has a hole meant for a net pot. $8.69 at Costco. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 19, 2015)

That little hole wont be a problem. Just cover it with aluminum tape or even duct tape to keep the light from getting into it and it will be fine.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 19, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Hush's suggestion will also help you keep your Rez temp a lil more stable.
> 
> Heads up Hush these make nice sturdy rezys
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_44066-61896...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


 
Yeah those are definitely stout totes. I used a more flimsy tote but I also made a foam insulation panel box that the tote sets inside and I cut holes for the hoses to the tote, then filled all of the air space between the tote walls and the insulation panel walls with the spray foam. now my tote is sturdy and holds the water at a very stable temp of 68f.


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 20, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah those are definitely stout totes. I used a more flimsy tote but I also made a foam insulation panel box that the tote sets inside and I cut holes for the hoses to the tote, then filled all of the air space between the tote walls and the insulation panel walls with the spray foam. now my tote is sturdy and holds the water at a very stable temp of 68f.



Smart to insulate it hush, roots don't like variation in temps too much.


----------

